# Biketreff Darmstadt



## aju (17. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal wieder in Gesellschaft die Trails unsicher machen, möglichst mit einem regelmäßigen, zwanglosen Biketreff in Darmstadt.

Früher - mindestens bis Sommer 2000 - gab es einen Biketreff  vom ?ADFC?, Treffpunkt immer Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gibt es derzeit etwas vergleichbares?

oder besteht Interesse,  einen Biketreff ins Leben zu rufen?
Wenn ja, meldet euch!

Als Eckdaten schlage ich vor: Treffen immer Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor, Dauer ca. 2 - 3 h, Reviere Frankenstein, Tannenberg, Melibocus, ...natürlich je nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer!

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (17. Mai 2002)

Hi Aju,

ich wäre sofort dabei! allerdings kann ich nur di oder do. 

hast du mal die postings weiter unten gelesen "sanne" oder "darmstädter runde". viel ist bis jetzt nciht zu stande gekommen. die anderen ware wohl mal zusammne fahren als ich noch skifahren war. ich hab mich schon gelegentlcih mit OCP hier aus dem forum getroffen und wir waren zu zweit unterhalb der burg unterwegs.

ocp war wohl auch heute dort, aber ich musste mit meiner freundin shoppen gehen  

wie sieht's jetzt am wochenende aus. falls das wetter morgen noch hält hätte ich mal wieder lust auf eine drei gipfel tour:  (ab alsbach, bis dort am besten straßenbahn)  alsbacher schloss, melibokus, felsenmeer, felsberg. kuralp, frankenstein und dann noch ein bischen spass in der rinne haben.  

falls das wetter schlechter wird fahr ich halt auf dem schnellsten weg zur burg oder über ein paar singletrails über kaisermühle oder papiermühle. für den fall das es wirklich schifft hab ich hier daheim noch genung zu tun.

melde dich (und alle anderen auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (17. Mai 2002)

Hi Backwoods,

die drei Gipfel-Tour morgen ab Alsbach ist eine gute Idee. In anbetracht der Wettervorhersage sollten wir möglichst früh losfahren.

Wäre Dir 9:42 Uhr ab Luisenplatz (oder 10:16 Uhr in Alsbach) recht?

Gruß

Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (18. Mai 2002)

Hey, so eilig ab ich's dann doch nicht. bin ziemlich platt von der woche und wollte erstmal ein bischen ausschlafen und in ruhe frühstücken.

mal sehen wie das wetter dann ist. falls es morgen nix taugt, geht ja viellecht so oder mo. ich hab das ganze wochenende mehr oder weniger zeit und wollte halt schon eine gescheite tour fahren.

eigentlich wollte ich heute auf skitour ins ötztal, muss ich mir bei dem wetter aber auch nicht unbedingt geben ich glaube nicht dass wir morgen noch fahren.

in anbetracht meiner vielen arbeit daheim werde ich auch bei schlechtem wetter keine tour fahren sonder was schaffen und vielelcht abends noch ne kurze runde an der burg drehen.

ich melde mich morgen mittag ncohmal

außerdem ist mein dämpfer im sack und ich wollte den vorher ncoh tauschen. aber notfalls tut's der nochmal.


----------



## Backwoods (19. Mai 2002)

Hi Aju,

wie wärs morgen (pfingstmontag) nachmittags mit der 3 gipfel tour? ich könnte ab 1400. etwas später wäre aber auch nicht schlecht dann rennen nicht mehr so viele leute im wald rum.

ich werde heute abend ab 1700 noch zu einer kleinen runde ab böllenfalltor starten wenn das wetter hält!

nachdem ich den dämpfer gewechselt habe ist mein bike auch wieder flüsterleise. neue cleats hab ich mir auch noch unter die schuhe geschraubt. wenn ich heute auf der testtour die pedale noch neu eingestellt hab ist für morgen alles fit


----------



## wolven (19. Mai 2002)

Hi Leut's,

auch ich habb in den letzten Wochen wieder mal das Biken hintenan stellen müssen, aber ein regelmässiger Treff käme echt gut. Unter der Woche ab 18 Uhr wäre zu schaffen, allerdings könnte ich Do. nicht. Mittwoch wäre ok.

Ansonsten werdisch mir heute ab ca. 17 Uhr auchma die 'Beine vertreten' Richtung Burg. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja (silbernes Cube Hardtail)...


----------



## aju (20. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,

da es sowohl für Di als auch für Mi Interessenten gibt:

Ich werde sowohl morgen (Di) als auch übermorgen (Mi) um 18:00 Uhr am Böllenfalltorparkplatz sein.

Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen!


Grüße

Ulrich


----------



## aju (22. Mai 2002)

Hi,

Biketreff heute um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor (direkt am Restaurant "Bölle").

Kommt jemand mit?

Wenn ja, bitte meldet euch (Forum oder PM), damit ich mich nicht umsonst auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt mache!

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## aju (27. Mai 2002)

Hi,

morgen, Dienstag, ist um 18:00 Uhr wieder Biketreff am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## aju (4. Juni 2002)

Hi,

heute, Dienstag, um 18:00 am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor in Darmstadt ist wieder Biketreff.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## aju (11. Juni 2002)

Hi,

auch heute wieder um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor in Darmstadt (beim Restaurant "Bölle")

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. Juni 2002)

Hi Ullrich,

hatte mich heute vormittag bei dem "schlechten" wetter eigentlich schon darauf eingestellt heute nicht zu fahren, da ich daheim zuviel zu tun hab um bei dem wetter auch noch zu biken.

allerdings wird's ja gerade etwas besser und die weichere feder für meine gabel ist angeblich beim händler. so gesehen könnte ich mir vielleicht heut nachmittag zeit nehmen die gabel zu warten und umzubauen und dann doch biken gehen. allerdings schaffe ich dann daheim gar nix mehr.

mal sehen wie das wetter wird? ich schir noch eine pm mit meiner handy nr. und dann um 1700 eine pm ob ich komme oder nicht


----------



## aju (24. Juni 2002)

Hi,

morgen, Dienstag, um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.


Bis dann
Ulrich


----------



## wolven (24. Juni 2002)

Moin Mädels und Jungens,

ich werde morgen auchmal versuchen rechtzeitig aussem Büro zu kommen und um 18 Uhr am Bölle zu sein (mit silbernem Cube Hardtail). Habb zwar eigentlich bis 18 Uhr 'offiziell Dienst' aber Versuch macht kluch ...


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juni 2002)

könnte morgen ja tatsächlich mal "voller" werden.  

ich war am freitag abend mit OCP ne kurze runde drehen er wollte auch probieren zu kommen.

@aju: soll ich die 2 (lawinen)schaufeln mal in den rucksack stecken. bin das absteigen an diversen stellen langsam leid.


----------



## andy1 (26. Juni 2002)

hab euch doch gesehen am Böllenfalltor (Dienstags gegen 18 Uhr), da wart ihr aber ecct nicht viele ???
Kam da mit den Rennradlern vorbei, wir treffen usn auch immer um 18 Uhr.
Würde ja sonst schon gern MTB fahren wenns sich nicht überschneiden würde.
Aber ihr saht mir so nach "Downhill" aus, kann das sein ?
Kommt ihr denn mit euren Hobeln aus den Pötten ?
Muss ich dann auch mein Reise-fullyhobel nehmen damit Gewichtegleichgewicht und Sofagleichheit hergestellt ist...

Ansonsten wär Mittwochs ja mal nicht schlecht wie schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juni 2002)

Na ja, downhill stimmt net so ganz. wir fahren touren & xc mit netten freeride einlagen und lassen es bergab auch mal gerne krachen. 

technisch schwierige uphills sind auch interssant. wir versuchen halt sowohl bergab als auch berauf den forstautobahnen aus dem weg zu gehen.

Wir fahren meistens so richtung ludwigshöhe (alte kurze bmx strecke) und (zwischen L & P hat auch jemand im wald gebastelt  ) prinzenberg. super abfahrt und dann diverse trails zur kaisermühle. anschließend zur burg hoch und übers cliff und die B-Route hinten runter zu der hütte die an der kreuzung mit den vielen wegen steht. manchmal gehts dann noch weiter zur tannenburg.

denke schon das wir mit unseren hobeln in die pötte kommen. viel mehr als 14 Kg werden die nicht wiegen. also absolut touren tauglich. insbeondere aju kommt nciht nur sau schnell den berg runter sonder auch wieder hoch.  er fährt mit dem "schweren gerät" auch längere touren (60-150 km & 1500 - 3000 Hm). dafür fehlt mir leider gerade die zeit. aber so ne 3 gipfel tour (Meli, Felsberg, frankensteisn) ab DA oder Alsbach schaff ich locker

schau halt mal vorbei
montag & mittwochs kann ich leider nicht. da ist volleyballtraining
ich werde do oder fr noch ne runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (2. Juli 2002)

Hi,

heute, Dienstag, wieder Biketreff um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## andy1 (2. Juli 2002)

@aju:

tja, schön wärs.

War leider erst eben beim doc, meine Hand röntgen lassen, mein Birdy hat mich abgeworfen beim Blödsinn machen. Hab mich mit der Hand abgestützt, war aber leider etwas zu heftig. 
aba nix gebrochen.

Vielleicht schau ich mal just for fun vorbei.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

meine neuen pedale und reifen sind vorhin endlich gekommen.   ich muss also heute abned unbedingt aufs bike

wollen wir mal hoffen dass ich dabei net noch nass werde. aber das wetter soll gegen abend ja besser werden.

werd vieleicht mal ne runde langsamer machen bis ich vertrauen in den grip der azonic teile hab. vielleicht schaff ich mir noch ein paar kleinere shinguards an zum tourenfahren. (schon wieder 35 teuros  ) hab eigentlich keine lust immer mit der dainese rüstung zu biken.

der neue, der dritte dämpfer läßt leider ncoh auf sich warten. rs super deluxe mit rc gabs bei h&s für 79,-  (kein witz!!). hoffentlich hatte ich noch bestellt bevor die dinger ausverkauft waren. leider wieder nur ein 190er. mein dnm ersatzdämpder ist jetzt die 5. oder 6. woche unterwegs. verliere langsam en überblick. aber ich hab ja noch meinen ölenden st 22 rc. da suppt es immer weniger raus. anscheinend is bald nix drin an öl  

da es geregnet hat ist der waldboden wieder weicher!!   ihr  (insbsondere opc) wisst was das heisst? 


bis 1800 uhr


----------



## aju (30. Juli 2002)

wie immer 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (30. Juli 2002)

ich bin dabei  

wir könnten vielleicht den frankenstein mal wieder von hinten erklimmen und den einen trail nicht rechts richtung anlieger kurve verlassen sondern bis zur papiermühle vorfahren und dann zum kohlberg und durch die mordach.

ich hab aber neulich auch noch einen steilen trial hinten runter richtung jugenheim oder so gesehen. würd ich auch gerne mal fahren. wird aber beides vielleicht zeitlich kanpp. ich hab aber zeit bis dunkel ist


----------



## ddibl (30. Juli 2002)

Hi!
Ich würde mich gerne heute anschließen. Zwar bin ich weiblich, jedoch fahre ich auch gerne trails. Seit ca. 7 Jahren fahre ich hier in der Gegend und würde auch gern mal neue biker kennenlernen.
Normalerweise halte ich mich Frankenstein und südlich davon auf, so dass ich ziemlich neugierig auf die Gegend vom Böllenfalltor bin.

Also bis denne
ddibl


----------



## ocp (30. Juli 2002)

moin

weiss noch nicht ob das bei mir heute was wird - muss wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen hier an der uni bleiben  

timm


----------



## Backwoods (2. August 2002)

@ddibl

ne wette das mein bike weniger als 15 Kg wiegt hätte ich nur äußerts knapp gewonnen. 

war gestern im shop und habs an die waage gehäng, ergebnis: 15,05 Kg da war aber der ersatzschlauch und die miniatur pumpe mit dran (und der ganze dreck  ) 

macht also mehr so 14,8 Kg


----------



## Gerald (2. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ddibl _
> *Hi!
> Seit ca. 7 Jahren fahre ich hier in der Gegend und würde auch gern mal neue biker kennenlernen.
> 
> ...




Geh mal dort vorbei (wenn du es nicht schon kennst). Da treffen sich immer welche.
http://www.bikehouse-frankenstein.de/


Gerald        .... ein Doktor hat da oben wirklich gelebt und in der Nacht auf dem Friedhof von Nieder- Beerbach fleißig gegraben.....


----------



## aju (6. August 2002)

wie immer Dienstags um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2002)

bin wie immer dabei  
mal sehen ob mir's diesmal gelingt pünktlich zu erscheinen. muß vorher unbedingt eine etwas härtere feder in die gabel montieren. mir hat's das ding am sonntag ein paarmal  dermaßen heftig durchgeschalgen, das mir das material schon leid getan hat.

@ddibl der quereinstieg in den "bombenkrater" hinter dem großen drop war echt ne gute idee. läßt sich so auch für "anfänger" gut fahren  

bevor ich heut abend vergess. ein shock works nb kostet neu 300 euros und nicht weniger als 200. hatte mich ziemlcih gewundert letzten di. hast di info aus einer der möchtegern fachzeitschriften   die sind wirklich zu allem zu blöd  

wir könnten dan von hinten aus der mordach den anderen trail den du noch nicht kennst hoch zur burg fahren. der trifft in der einen kurve auf dne hauptweg.

der trail hinten nach seeheim runter taugt nix.   bin ich am sonntag gefahren


bis später


----------



## ddibl (6. August 2002)

Sorry, bin nicht dabei. Muss heute länger arbeiten...

@backwoods: Soso 14,8kg. Naja, muss dann wohl auch auch mein bike wiegen...

ddibl


----------



## aju (13. August 2002)

um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor in Darmstadt.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2002)

fühle mich zwar ein bischen schlapp, werde aber dabei sein. vieleicht drehe ich an der burg dann, um bis später

@ocp: was macht das bike? ist das schwingenlager wieder gescheit verspannt? ich hab mir für alle fälle mal so ein spezialschlüssel besorgt. der ist überraschend klein und man kann ihn auf tour mitnehmen. soll ich das teil mitbringen?


----------



## ocp (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> 
> @ocp: was macht das bike? ist das schwingenlager wieder gescheit verspannt? ich hab mir für alle fälle mal so ein spezialschlüssel besorgt. der ist überraschend klein und man kann ihn auf tour mitnehmen. soll ich das teil mitbringen? [/B]



am lager hab ich noch nichts machen lassen - kannst den schlüssel also mal mitnehmen, vielleicht hilfts was...


----------



## aju (20. August 2002)

um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2002)

Hi,

bin zwar schlapp vom training gestern, aber trotzdem da.

mein neuer dämpfer ist leider in der zugstufe hoffnungslos überdämpft. der war zwar günstig, muß jetzt aber leider erstmal zum service. hoffentlich geht das auf garantie.

@ocp wenn ichs zeitlich vorher schaffe fahr ich noch an der lichtwiese an den dreckhügeln vorbei  

bin heute um 1320 in der mensa


----------



## aju (27. August 2002)

um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (27. August 2002)

Bin dabei, hab aber probleme mit meinen nackenwirblen. mal sehen vielleicht bleib ich dann am b tor und fahr nicht mit zur burg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyperdrive (29. August 2002)

hi,

ich fahre eher XC/tour und frage mich, ob ich denn da bei euch richtig aufgehoben bin? habe ein ht und stehe überhaupt nicht auf krachige sachen abwärts...  
gibt's sonst noch interessenten für xc/tour ohne freeride/dh?

gruß patrick


----------



## Backwoods (3. September 2002)

Biktreff fällt heut wohl mal aus. schade eigentlich bei dem wetter. 

Aju kann heut gar nciht und ich bin noch nicht wieder so ganz hergestellt und wollt lieber einen tag länger pausieren und vielleicht morgen abend anstelle von volleyball ne kleine runde an den locations zwischen b'tor und Prinzenberg üben

ocp ist eventuell da.

wer morgen zeit hat sagt bescheid.


----------



## aju (3. September 2002)

@backwoods

morgen, Mittwoch, ist ok

auch 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Böllenfalltor?

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Backwoods (3. September 2002)

Hi,

1800 b'tor sollte klar gehen. dann wird sich zeigen wie fit ich wieder bin. sollte eigentlcih keine probleme mehr geben. zur burg will ich aber liebe noch nicht.

hab vorhin mit ocp telefoniert und ausgemacht das wir dann am donnerstag die bikes ins auto schmeißen und zum frankenstein fahren. wird ja leider schon so früh dunkel und vor 1800 kann ich net. denke mal er hängt da jetzt auch irgendwo rum.


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2002)

Hi OCP,

wie siehts heut aus bei dir? ich hab ab 1800 zeit. früher wird wohl net gehen. mit dem auto an die burg muß nicht umbedingt sein. mein bike ist von gester ncoh so matschig dass ich es nicht unbedingt in mein auto legen will 

vor dem drop nähe klappacher str stand nach der sinnflut ne ziemlich tiefe pfütze, da hätte man wohl schon ein sehrohr gebraucht zum springen  ham wir dan gerne ausgleassen. sonst gings eigentlich.

hätte bock auf ne kleine fr runde ab b'tor erst zum spielplatz. da gibts einen neuerdings einen kleinen kicker nähe der rutsche. und der sprung unter der "seilbahn" geht doch. alles eine frage der geschwindigkeit. gr kettenblatt und ab gehts. gestern waren 3 jungs mit camcorder dort. der eine hatte ein cheetah mfr mit jr. oder super t und fullface helm. war das martin?

vom spielplatz aus dann zur l höhe, dann alte bmx strecke und rüber rcihtung p berg, untenrum zurück zur b strecke und hoch auf die l höh und dann der waldkunst folgend runter zum kiesverlade platz und dann klappacherstr.

vieleicht sollten wir uns gleich am spielplatz treffen. philip hat glaube cih auch zeit.


----------



## ocp (5. September 2002)

hi

ok, dann um 18 uhr am spielplatz oben...


timm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver (5. September 2002)

hi,

hat einer von euch zeit und lust vormittags ab/um darmstadt zu biken ? 
bin kein profi, tour zum frankie würde ich aber gerne fahren.

gruß


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2002)

OOps,

wir ham vorhin den förster getroffen   ausgerechnet am spielplatz hinter dem b'tor. der hätte mal gestern kommen sollen dann wär er mit auf dem video  

er war eigentlich ganz net und flexibel. aufm spielplatz muss net unbedingt sein, obwohl ich/wir schon immer darauf achte das da keine mütter mit kindern mehr sind und das ist nach 1800 meistens so. gilt aber anscheinend net für förster. 

das mit dem kicker vor dem hang hat er gar net so realisiert aber das wir an dem hügel von der "seilbahn" gesprungen sind fand er net so doll. ansonsten hat der gute mann aber nix gegen biker

hat uns was aus dem bundeswaldgesetz (wuste gar nicht dass es das gibt) und der straßenverkehrsordnung vorgebetet. demnach gilt nach seiner meinung bundesweit die drei meter regel  und fahrräder (das sind auch mtb's) müssen auch im wald verkehrssicher sein. und immer schön vorsichtig, weil hinten vom spielplatz runter gilt links vor rechts  

er hat dann noch durchblicken lassen das die olympia strecke 2006 irgendwie vom b'tor zum p'berg gehen soll. wohl mehr so cc mäßig .

hoffentlich bleibt der typ so nett und locker wenn er das nächste mal über den hügel vorm p'berg kommt und die neue north shore location sieht. aus der einen hühnerleiter ist ne ganze menge mehr geworden: leitern, bäume zum balancieren und vorallem ne echt geile wippe. hab mich aber vorhin net getraut. aber es waren zwei da die konnten fahren.

der meister in grün hat übrigensd einen dienstgolf in den schon mal ein biker reingerauscht ist.

dann viel spaß noch. wir sehn uns am dienstag. hätte eigentlich mal wieder bock auf die burg. wenn ich am wochenende doch da bin meld ich mich.


----------



## ocp (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Oliver _
> *hi,
> 
> hat einer von euch zeit und lust vormittags ab/um darmstadt zu biken ?
> ...



moin

also mir passt's vormittags eher nicht so gut...


timm


----------



## aju (10. September 2002)

wie immer um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor. Für eine Runde zu Burg und einige Spielereien in der Rinne sollte das Tageslicht noch ausreichen!

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## geleis (12. September 2002)

Hallo Jungens,
das dürfte wohl Euer Threat sein, oder?

Dann werd ich hier mal ein bischen aktiv werden, und dann siehtman sich spätestens am nächsten Dienstag abend am Spielplatz Böllenfalltor.

Bis denne Philipp

Irgendwie besser als meist alleine rumzukutschen.....


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2002)

@ Philipp stimmt  

ich schick dir noch meine handy nummer als pm. die von tim haste ja schon.

falls ich morgen nicht nach stuttgart fahre gehe ich vielleicht an nähe der klappacher str etwas hüpfen und fahr nochmal an die wippe. wenn ich am WE hierbin gehe ich auch einen tag ne kurze tour fahren DA frankenstein Tannenburg und vieleihct weiter zum meli. aber dann langt die zeit für den rückweg kaum noch.

bis dienstag dann


----------



## aju (16. September 2002)

morgen, Dienstag, um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## geleis (17. September 2002)

OK

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Backwoods (19. September 2002)

Hallo,

bin seit gestern aus dem schwobeländle zurück. war ja geiles bikewetter in letzer zeit. leider hatte ich kein bike dabei da wir die neue wohnung renoviert haben.

wer hat heute abend zeit (18:00) um ab b'tor ne kleine freeriderunde zu drehen?. z.B ludwigshöhe, richtung p'berg, kiesverladeplatz und klappacher str.

treffen am besten auf dem spielplatz. hoffentlich ist der förster nciht da.

hat es freitag oder dienstag eigentlcih jemand geschaft den baumstamm und die wippe ohne fuß auf dem boden zu bewältigen?


----------



## geleis (19. September 2002)

So halb....

nur den ersten schmalen Baumstamm hab ich noch nicht gemacht (Angst ums Schaltwerk). Den Rest inzwischen mehrmals. 
Ganz lustig. Hab leider heute kein Rad dabei, morgen klappt auch nicht bei mir. Erst wieder am Dienstag

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaFoxx (19. September 2002)

morsche.
ich hör hier viel vom böllenfalltor, das ist gut, die gegend da rockt  aber paar spots müssen noch erwähnt werden:
- Der Herrgottsberg oberhalb des Goetheteichs, hinten ein paar geile technische passagen mit extremen wurzeln und felsen, ein jump in einen 2-3m abhang mit mini-kicker  , der sprung mit der anfahrt vom felsen oben über den ersten hügel von diesem kinder-spielgerät da (wie auch immer man das nennt  ); und dann, relativ weit vorne (wenn ihr den steilen weg hochkommt links) führt ein weg in den wald. den fahrt ihr rein und nach ca 200m  die erste möglichkeit links hoch. klingt alles etwas kompliziert, ist aber easy wenn mans kennt  von da oben habt ihr jetzt 2 geile möglichkeiten für einen echt herausfordernden und einen, naja-es-geht-doch-um-den-spass-downhill  der erste einfach geradeaus runter, der zweite nach ca 20m rechts, wenn ihr oben auf dem hügel steht und auf den weg herunterschaut.
- Dann.. jaa, die kleine BMX-Line, jetzt mit Doubles, also aufpassen, als ich sie das erste mal gefahren bin wusste ich noch nichts davon  rocken aber gut, werden bald vergrößert 
- Die Ludwigshöhe bietet auch einige nette abfahrten, hinten beim Turm zb., leider relativ kurz.
- Der Sandhügel bei der Polizei ist wie geschaffen für extreme drops und geskilltes fahrn bei starkem gefälle und weichem kies 
- Der Bonus ist der Northshore, irgendwo beim Prinzenberg. Wenn man nur wüsste wooo  Tja: Suchen!

Vielleicht hat mich bzw meine Leute mal jemand gesehn, me fährt heavy tools  .. 

Also, man sieht sich..

"Stop talkin!! RIDE!"


----------



## geleis (19. September 2002)

alles olle Kamellen ;-)

Gruß Philipp


----------



## ocp (19. September 2002)

hi

18 uhr heute bin ich auch nochmal dabei.... 



timm


----------



## RaFoxx (19. September 2002)

aah olle kamellen müssen trotzdem irgendwo schriftlich festgehaltn werden  nicht jeder muss sie kennen  

bin heute ab ca 16 uhr unterwegs. so long


----------



## Backwoods (19. September 2002)

@Rafoxx

die locations sind uns natürlich alle bekannt  .

im übrigen denke ich wenn kennen uns wenn ich mir so dein profil ansehe. du bist der mit dem neuen gebrauchten fox fullfacehelm für 180,-  . na tickts jetzt?   

ich denke du weißt jetzt auch wer ich bin! (grüner anaxagore helm von met) bike steht ja im profil

wenn du wie öfter donnerstags unterwegs bist werden wir uns wohl irgendwo treffen.

ich glaub ich hatte dir auch schonmal ne pm wegen dem biketreff geschickt und du hattest mal ein posting mit der melibokus ist ja so gefährlich oder ähnlich. kann das sein


----------



## geleis (19. September 2002)

@ RaFoxx

Sag mal, kann es sein, dass Ihr auf dem Prinzenberg so fleißig gebaut habt??

Falls ja, erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch !! Die Wippe ist mal echt gut geworden.
Aber Ihr solltet Euch nicht wundern wenn ein wutentbrannter Förster den ganzen Kram wieder wegreißt.

Ist auch schön doof von Euch Nägel in die noch stehenden Bäume zu hauen und die Bestandteile der Wippe sehen auch eher so aus als ob Ihr eine kleine Buche dafür umgemacht hättet, anstatt das rumliegende Zeug zu nehmen.

Nix für Ungut, aber da ich ein Försterssohn bin weiß ich recht genau, dass genau solche Dinge auch den kulantesten Waldhüter mächtig schnell auf die Palme bringen (zu Recht). Und wär ja doch schade um den Kram da oben.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## RaFoxx (19. September 2002)

exakt, der bin ich. aber der helm ist nicht gebraucht  
so, mit leichter verspätung mach ich mich jetzt auch los 

das mit dem melibokus, naja, hab mich halt schön gebrezelt damals  aber so gefährlich find ich ihn nicht..

nein ich habe nicht mitgebaut ich mache nichts illegals und ich weiß auch garnicht wer das war!!


----------



## thisi (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von geleis _
> *@ RaFoxx
> Aber Ihr solltet Euch nicht wundern wenn ein wutentbrannter Förster den ganzen Kram wieder wegreißt.
> 
> ...


Jo, das sehe ich auch mal so.
Einerseits zwar cool, dass sich noch mehr Leute ein wenig Arbeit machen und es macht auch Spass, die neuen Gimmicks da zu fahren, andererseits seh ich da auch einiges negativ.

Wer auch immer die Strecke da oben initiiert hat - ich habe ihn im Frühjahr nämlich mal getroffen und mich länger mit ihm unterhalten *ganzdollzwinker* - hat sich EINIGE Mühe gemacht, um Ärger von vorneherein aus dem Weg zu gehen, so gut das eben möglich ist.

Es wurden keine Bäume gefällt, keine grösseren Löcher gegraben und die Strecke so angelegt, dass sich eigentlich kein Spaziergänger auf seiner täglichen Spazierrunde behindert fühlen sollte (vorher war da nämlich GARKEIN Weg). Ausserdem wurden (von einer Ausnahme abgesehen) keine Hügel in die Landschaft geschaufelt, sondern die sowieso schon zahlreich rumliegenden Baumstämme zu Sprunghügeln umfunktioniert. Die jüngsten "Baumassnahmen" haben diese Bemühungen leider einigermassen zunichte gemacht.

Bäume fällen z.B. ist absolut kacke - das gibt früher oder später mit Sicherheit Ärger. Das meiste Holz, das da rumliegt ist in der Tat unbrauchbar, aber da muss man halt mal ein bisserl auf die Suche gehen. Die beiden passenden Träger für die Brücke zu finden, hat mal locker zwei Stunden gedauert - so wird gemunkelt...

Spazierwege zubauen ist auch einigermassen bedenklich. Da wird sich früher oder später ein Spaziergänger gestört fühlen und den ganzen Kram einreissen. Wenn der zugebaute Weg auch mehr oder weniger eine Sackgasse ist, wird sich trotzdem irgendein Oppes finden, der meint, genau da lang spazieren zu wollen und sich aufregen.

Es wurde anfänglich einigermassen Wert auf Sicherheit gelegt. D.h. in den Landezonen wurden in langwieriger Kleinarbeit sämtliche grösseren Steine, die aus dem Boden schauten oder knapp unter der Oberfläche lagen ausgebuddelt und als Basismaterial für die Sprunghügel verwendet, die Landezonen anschliessend wieder geebnet. Und wer da mal ein wenig gebuddelt hat, weiss wie sch*iss-steinig der ganze Hügel ist, teilweise ist der Boden wie ein Reibeisen. Allein den Krater zu entsteinen (in dem sich naturgemäss über die Jahre haufenweise Steine angesammelt haben) hat zwei Manntage gebraucht - auch das wird so gemunkelt...

Ebenso wurden auch einige Baumstümpfe ausgebuddelt, auf denen man richtig schön mit dem Gesicht oder dem Rücken landen könnte. Man braucht halt einfach auch ein bisserl ebenen Platz zum Landen und Abrollen wenn mal was schief geht. Ist doch gefährlich genug, dass der Wald schon voller Bäume ist.

Wenn dann schon unbedingt Bäume gefällt werden, dann doch bitte nicht direkt neben der Strecke und dann noch die Stümpfe stehen lassen, um Gottes Willen. Wenn man da mit dem Rücken drauf landet, kann das richtig böse werden.

Genau das ist mir nämlich gestern direkt schon passiert:
Das erste mal über die Wippe gefahren, zu früh zum Stillstand gekommen und seitlich abgesprungen. Beim Abrollen mit dem Rücken genau auf dem Baumstumpf rechts neben der Wippe gelandet. Jetzt hab ich knapp überm Steissbein und 3 cm neben der Wirbelsäule (!) einen ORDENTLICHEN blauen Fleck. Möchte garnicht wissen wie´s ausgegangen wäre, wenn´s genau die Wirbelsäule getroffen hätte. Kinners, da kann man sich ja regelrecht dran aufspiessen.

Wer auch immer also da baut: Bitte ein bisschen mitdenken, was die Sicherheit angeht. Die Strecke wurde eigentlich angelegt, um auf der eigentlich XC-maessigen Hausrunde auch ohne Helm und Protektoren bei mässiger Geschwindigkeit ein wenig Sprungspass haben zu können,  dafür sind in der Rinne nämlich mittlerweile die meisten Jumps zu gross. Deswegen wäre es echt cool, wenn der Charakter der Strecke dahingehend erhalten bleibt und sich das Risiko-Potential auch in Zukunft einigermassen in Grenzen hielte.

So, von all der Kritik mal abgesehen, ist das ganze aber ziemlich cool fahrbar, auch wenn ich von fünf Versuchen nur einmal knapp drübergekommen bin. Aber da gilt für mich der schöne Spruch: "Nur wer an seine Grenzen stößt, schiebt sie hinaus." Wird schon werden...

Anfänglich dachte ich ja, die "Darmstädter Runde" ist mehr so eine reine XC-Runde, aber wenn ihr auch zwischendurch mal spassig hüppe geht, würde ich mich ja gerne mal anschliessen, sowie mein Rücken wieder ok ist. Die "ollen Kamellen" kenn ich schliesslich auch noch nicht alle.

Guden,
thisi


----------



## geleis (20. September 2002)

Dann bis Dienstag....

gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaFoxx (20. September 2002)

yeeeeeeeeeeha mal wieder hat gerade eben ein geiles neues bikewochenende angefangen.. 3 wunderbare tage (nagut, sonntag muss ich mir mal 3,4 stunden für die physikklausur am montag reservieren  ), nu frankenstein, böllenfalltor, hier, da, downhill, northshore..  und dann abends ein bisschen  und nette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... kein  ... und das wochenende wird  perfekt!!

So, jetz noch schnell wat zu mittag essen und dann gehts los... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO SCHÖN KANN LEBEN SEIN!!!


----------



## aju (23. September 2002)

morgen, Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## ocp (23. September 2002)

wie wär's denn evtl. etwas früher, so 17- 17.30 uhr??
wird ja schon wieder so früh dunkel....


----------



## Backwoods (23. September 2002)

Hi,

bin dann zum letzten mal dabei. samstag gehts ab nach sindelfingen.

ob ich früher kann muß ich morgen entscheiden. notfalls können die nachzügler ja später dazukommen. halt mal das handy quälen unterwegs. wolltest du unbedingt an die burg? dann wär das mit dem nachkommen eher schlecht.  mir würden die locations hinter dem b'tor auch genügen.

meine abschlußtour am sonntag ist ziemlich ins wasser gefallen. bin wegen dem wetter erst um 1600 los. dann frankenstein und bis zur tannenburg ncoh im trocknen und dann hats nur noch geschifft bis es dunkel wurde. hab den meli um 1900 im größten sauwetter in kurzen hosen *schlotter* (war ja sommerabschluß) erreicht und bin beim downhill über den darsberg fast ertrunken  . da es dann dunkel wurde bin ich nach jugenheim runter und wollte mein rad über die straße nach darmstadt quälen.

als ich mich in seeheim an der straßenbahnhaltestelle untergestellt hab und die nassen klamotten zu wechseln hat es dann demotiviert die arbeit verweigert. pffft und platt war der hinterreifen. ich hab nciht mal mehr draufgesessen. mag halt kein asphalt.

bis morgen, muß jetzt ncoh in den keller reifen flicken


----------



## ocp (23. September 2002)

nö, zur burg wollte ich eigentlich nicht...aber da ich morgen eigentlich den nachmittag zeit hab , wollt ich halt schon etwas früher los.


----------



## RaFoxx (24. September 2002)

werde auch unterwegs sein, kann aber noch nicht sagen wann genau. naja man sieht sich, bin ums böllenfalltor unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geleis (24. September 2002)

ich werde wohl ausfallen, da wir hier zur Zeit eine Weiterbildung laufen haben und ich hier im Anzug sitze (muss gleich noch einen Vortrag halten). 

@ Backwoods: Schade, dann sieht man sich ja gar nicht nochmal....  Viel Spass in Sturgaad


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2002)

Hi,

also ich schaff max 1800 und komm dann gleich zum spielplatz hoch.

@ocp da du der einzige bist der früher will/kann, kannste ja schon losbiken und bist um 1800 am spielplatz oder rufst mal an. wir können uns dann auch oben an der wippe treffen und zum schluß gemeinsam an die klappacher str. fahren.

vielleicht sind die dirts an der uni ja auch heute mal beleuchtet.


----------



## geleis (25. September 2002)

Hallo,

übrigens waren gestern nacht um 23 Uhr die Hügelchen hinterm Hüttchen noch prima iluminiert ;-)

Gruß Philipp


----------



## RaFoxx (25. September 2002)

bist du sie noch gesprungen? 

das gebiet ums böllenfalltor entwickelt sich prächtig weiter *freu*

ab montag hab ich 2 wochen ferien.. soo genial   


hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder geleis, war cool, denn ohne deine motivation wäre ich das stück am sandhügel kaum gefahren 

also bis denn, und vergesst mal nicht anzukündigen, wann ihr wieder auf die piste geht!


----------



## geleis (25. September 2002)

Is klar......

hat mir auch Spaß gemacht. Muss nur noch ein bischen mutiger/willenloser beim Springen werden.

wie schauts morgen aus??

philipp


----------



## RaFoxx (25. September 2002)

mein beik ist morgen ab 12 uhr beim radhaus, in der hoffnung, dass man mir möglichst schnell mit den von mir organisierten parts  meine bremse repariert  

sobald ich eine zeit weiß bzw weiß, dass es nicht geht, poste ich mal hier. pauschal würd ich mal sagen, ab 18 uhr am parkplatz bzw den dirts da. 

so, jetzt gehts gem lernen  .. bis moin dann!


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (27. September 2002)

Morgen ist Freitag, Bernd du hast morgen auch früher Schule aus, davon darf man ja ausgehen 
Auf jeden Fall gehen wir morgen mal wieder Biken, ich ruf die Jungx an und mal schauen, wir werden bestimmt wieder mindestens 4 Leute sein, ach ja und von wegen bauen und besprechen vom Oberwaldhaus, besprechen wir dann morgen, noch steht nichts fest, der Förster muss sich dann unsere Ideen anschauen und das Gebiet durchforsten  

Alla bis dann, gude!!!
Wer morgen Nachmittag Zeit hat kann sich ja mal hier verewigen und per E-Mail kriegt man ja etwas mit


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (27. September 2002)

Ach scheiss Wetter, kein Turn!!!


----------



## onespeed (27. September 2002)

moin,
sonntag 10uhr am böllenfalltor... mittlere runde ca. 2-3 stunden


----------



## RaFoxx (28. September 2002)

aii luke, seit wann hast du 2.3er gazzas  

morgen wird geruled.. ich kann aber net allzulang, so ab 5 is DSA-Session und danach LAN  habe vor, mal schon "morgens" zu gehn, also so um 12.. naja wird schon alles werden  

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrAzYLuKe (28. September 2002)

Heute kann ich überhaupt nicht und am Sonntag evtl. erst später und Sonntag ist sowieso Frankenstein Tag!!!
Eher dann wieder unter der Woche am Montag oder so!

C y A


----------



## RaFoxx (29. September 2002)

nee, ich kann heut (sonntag) auch net.. :/

aber morgen wieder, so ab mittags.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (29. September 2002)

Ich konnte heute auch nicht 
Aber eigentlich das perfecte Wetter, aber da kann man nix machen wenn Besuch aus Berlin da ist!
Wir sehen uns dann morgen und telefonieren davor noch!
Gude


----------



## onespeed (29. September 2002)

moin,
war ne richtig fette tour heute bei traumwetter!!! ludwigshöhe, prinzenberg, franky, tannburg, meli und wieder heim. sage und schreibe sechs leute waren heut um 10 am böllenfalltor, aber keine sau aus'm forum... ihr schnarchnasen.
greetz


----------



## geleis (30. September 2002)

na ja......

wenn ihr Euch auch um 10 verabredet!! (R.E.M-Phase)

Zumindest Tannburg und 2X Frankenstein ham wir später auch noch gemacht - Abfahrt war um 1 (christliche Zeit). Aber seeehr cooles Herbstradelwetter!!

P


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (1. Oktober 2002)

Also Rafoxx und ich sind ab halb 4 heute am Frankenstein mit paar anderen Leuten und machen die Strecke unsicher!

Man sieht sich!!!


----------



## RaFoxx (5. Oktober 2002)

Toll, schwarze Tage für darmstädter bike  nachdem luke sich grandios hingelegt hat und nen abend im krankenhaus verbracht hat, ist mein bike jetzt seit gestern in reparatur beim radhaus und wird alllllerfrühestens montag fertig   

ich will fahren!!!!!


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (5. Oktober 2002)

blub Bub ich doch auch, es dauert nicht mehr soooooo lange, Dienstag ist es passiert und jetzt haben wir Samstag, die Schmerzen waren eigentlich nur richtig da als ich dort lag!
Mir geht es von Tag zu Tag besser, gebrochen ist ja nichts, sondern nur eine dicke Schürfwunde und evtl. noch Prellungen!
Wenn ich dann einen neuen Sattel und einen Panzer habe werde ich erst wieder den Frankenstein betretten, früher nicht, kein Bock auf mehr Verletzungen!


----------



## geleis (8. Oktober 2002)

Tach,
wie schauts denn heute so aus? Tim?  RaFoxx? 18 Uhr?
Werde wohl ein bischen unterwegs sein.

@ Tim: ich hab noch Deinen Schlüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrAzYLuKe (8. Oktober 2002)

18Uhr ist doch schon das Licht aus  
Wollt ihr wirklich um 18Uhr fahren?
Viel Spass.................


----------



## geleis (8. Oktober 2002)

Tja die Herren Schulbuben.... es gibtz auch ein paar die was länger schaffen müssen ;-)


----------



## Hugo (8. Oktober 2002)

nächsten dienstag sollen ja wahrscehinelich die nägel aus der hand, normal müsst ich dann auch gleich biken können.
Is nächste woche schon was geplant?

weil wenn ja würd cih mich gern anschliessen, will wenigstens ncoh einma fahrn bevors semester anfängt


----------



## ocp (8. Oktober 2002)

hallo zusammen...

hmm tja heute hats mir leider nicht so gut gepasst.
leider hab ich auch am 22. und 25. noch diplomprüfungen und "darf" so nebenbei auch noch meine studienarbeit schreiben... naja 1-2 stündchen biken sollten aber mal drin sein 
vielleicht mal so um 17 uhr? 

@hugo: nägel aus der hand und am selben tag noch biken???

timm


----------



## Hugo (8. Oktober 2002)

wieso nicht...das bissi blut, udn die handschuhe müssen eh in die wäsche...ne ma spass bei seite, auf downhill habsch net so die lust, aber en schöne tour sollte auch so drin sein


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (8. Oktober 2002)

Bilder von heute vor einer Woche unter
http://www.crazyluke.de/biken

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leutz,

schöne grüße aus dem schwobeländle (siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27025). 

hab gerade wenig zeit. melde mcih die tage ncohmal. bei euch geht ja ncoh einiges. bin warscheinlich am 1.11 in DA da ham wir heir nämlich feiertag


----------



## Backwoods (31. Oktober 2002)

hab mich geirrt und ihr habt das biken doch schon eingestellt? nix mehr los hier im regionalforum.

ich werde jetzt gleich richtung darmstadt starten und hab mein bike dabei!

wie siehts morgen nachmittag aus? 1500 oder 1600 oben am spielplatz?

samstag wollte ich an die burg und dort ein bisschen hüpfen. ich melde mich nochmal per telefon


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (31. Oktober 2002)

Hmmmm.....evtl. bin ich morgen mitm Rafoxx da, sofern Zeit und Wetter mitspielen.....c Y a


----------



## RaFoxx (31. Oktober 2002)

richtig. muss schaun, wie weit ich mit schularbeit komme, fuer montag wartet ein komplexes referat und jeder versaeumte tag schmerzt...  

also bis denn


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2002)

war am freitag nachmittag so ab 1600 an den locations hinterm b tor unterwegs. hab aber bis auf den mit dem weissen intense niemand getroffen  

an den sprüngen am parkplatz klappacher straße habt ihr ja ganze arbeit geleistet. aus dem ehemals kleinen hügel ist ja ein richtig erwachsener double geworden. cooler platz zum üben, hab ich gut hinbekommen. nach dem umzug traue ich mich wieder mehr. leider stand einen tag später das wasser ziemlich tief davor.

aus den sieben hügeln muss man jetzt wohl 8 machen, da im besten teil seid dem sturm ein baum liegt. schade eigentlich. am spielplatz ist ja noch alles beim alten.

die wippe steht auch noch. war ganz überrascht das ich beim ersten anlauf drüber gekommen bin. so gut war ich die ganze saison ja nicht. der trail hinter dem krater ist wohl hinüber. da hat der  wind etwas mikado gespielt.

am kiesverladeplatz hat der regen seine üble arbeit verrichtet. da geht nicht mehr viel

überhaut leigt einiges an bäumen im weg vorallem am frankenstein. da war ich samstag. war aber nciht viel los. nachdem ich mich tags zuvor an der klappacher str. gut eingehüpft hab, hab ich samstag nachmittag mal den einen double auf der rechten linie am frankenstein in angriff genommen und.. bingo   tim (ocp) ist zeuge

vielleicht sieht man sich das nächste mal


----------



## geleis (28. November 2002)

Und wieder hat die Rinne ein Schlüsselbein gekostet....
zum Glück nicht meins, sondern das meines Mitbewohners.
Ich galub ich werd kein großer Spinger mehr ;-( 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## RaFoxx (28. November 2002)

Moinmoin!
Hey, nicht entmutigen lassen... bisher ist noch jeder schlüsselbeinbruch verheilt, und spätestens wenn draußen die vögel wieder zwitschern und die sonne blinzelt, kannst auch du dich nichmehr zurückhalten  

Sorry Backwoods, irgendwas war bei mir an dem Tag wo du da warst  das nächste mal bin ich aber da.

Also, ich werd heute wieder raus gehn, vielleicht lässt sich ja mal wieder jemand von euch nasen blicken 

Übrigens, der Kicker am Spielplatz oben ist so geil.

gruß
Bernd


----------



## RaFoxx (29. November 2002)

hey
gestern war echt geil    






morgen 13:00 am parkplatz
geleis, ocp und so, lass euch doch ma wieder sehn!1  

gruß
FucHs


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2002)

cooles bild, 

ich glaub ich komm nicht ganz so hoch wie du. biked ihr jetzt schon im dunkeln?

weihnachten bin ich vielleicht wieder mal am start


----------



## ocp (3. Dezember 2002)

tja ich sitz hier von morgens bis abends an der uni und hab irgendwie ueberhaupt keine zeit mehr zum biken....so ein mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2k (12. Dezember 2002)

hi bin ein biker aus ober-ramstadt.würde mal gerne mitfahren wenn s euch recht ist.könnt mir ja mal mailen!!!

chris


----------



## Eggbuster (21. Dezember 2002)

Na ihr frostbeulen...
Hab euch ja lang net mehr an der Rinne gesehen... wie wärs ?? Morgen solls Wetter ganz gut werden ... und vielleicht shuttelt sogar irgendein depp....  oder vielleicht auch der Marc ??? 
Greetz at all...

Volker

-----

EGGBUSTER rockt die Klöten !!!!!!


----------



## Backwoods (22. Dezember 2002)

Hi Eggbuster und alle anderen,

werde noch heute abend inkl. bike über die feiertage richtung alte heimat starten.

bin also wenn das wetter einigermassen passabel ist am ersten und/oder zweiten weihnachtsfeiertag am start  

kann hier leider ab heute abend nix mehr posten, da es werder bei meinen eltern, noch bei denen meiner freundin einen internatanschluß gibt. 

@ocp, aju und den rest vom biketreff: werde mich deswegen mal telefonisch melden.


----------



## Backwoods (27. Dezember 2002)

schei$$e man, weihnachten war ja dermaßen verregnet, da hätt ich das bike auch in sifi lassen können.

am 24. hat ich leider keine zeit als nachmittags kurz die gelbe sau hinter den wolken rausgeschaut hat. ging irgendwas an der burg?


----------



## Eggbuster (29. Dezember 2002)

Da ging nur ne fette Schaufelsession !!


----------



## Anthes (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

Hast du immer noch interesse am MTB, oder eine Gruppe gefunden mit denen du fährst. Hätte auch Interesse am fahren, alleine ist immer ziemlich öde.

Treffpunkt Bölle wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Wie schauts aus.


----------



## RaFoxx (13. Januar 2003)

sers
also wir fahrn oft hinter der polizei an unsern kleinen dirts  zur zeit, naja schnee.. ich brauch erstmal meine neuen reifen, dann geht auch bei schnee was  naja, wenns wieder bisschen wärmer wird werden wir regelmäßig dasein, denk ich ma..

gruß bernd


----------



## aju (13. Januar 2003)

@anthes

im Sommer hatten wir einen regelmäßigen Treff Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr - der ist wegen Dunkelheit längst nicht mehr aktuell.

Jetzt im Winter wäre das nur am Wochenende möglich. Vielleicht gelingt es ja, auch im Winter einen regelmäßigen Biketreff zu etablieren! Z.B. Samstag, 14:00 Uhr?

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## chris-2k (13. Januar 2003)

also ich würd samstags mitfahren!!
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaFoxx (13. Januar 2003)

wo wollt ihr denn da fahren?
northshore geht nicht..
die jumps, wohl auch nicht...
und herrgottsberg auch nicht


----------



## Eggbuster (13. Januar 2003)

servus...
wo is eigentlich der NorthShore ??
Is der an der Dirtline ??

Gruß Volker


----------



## Backwoods (13. Januar 2003)

die nothshore location is so grob zwischen b'tor und P'berg  also mindestens ne 1/2 Std von der burg F entfernt.

genaueres sollte man hier vielleícht besser nicht sagen, da die location noch (?) unendeckt ist und mir nciht sonderlich legal erscheint.

ne genauere beschreibung per pm wäre langwierig und du findest vielleicht trotzdem nichthin.

also verabrede dich und lass dirs zeigen. z.b von aju, ocp, geleis, rafoxx oder crazyluke. es gibt genug die wissen wo's ist. ich bin leider bis auf weiters nicht im hesseländle.

es lohnt sich: paar baumstämme, hühnerleiter und ne wippe


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (13. Januar 2003)

genau eggi du sau, ruf mich an oder so


----------



## Eggbuster (14. Januar 2003)

können uns ja ma am WE in DA treffen... kann auch noch en paar leudz mitbringen... 

Greetz ........ Eggi


----------



## RaFoxx (14. Januar 2003)

wenn das tauwetter so bleibt, gerne am samstag mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrAzYLuKe (14. Januar 2003)

aber wirklich nur wenn es trocken ist....


----------



## aju (14. Januar 2003)

@chris-2k 

und alle anderen, die an einer gemeinsamen CC-Tour interessiert sind:

Treffpunkt:
Samstag, 14:00 Uhr, am Restaurant Bölle am Böllenfalltor.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## RaFoxx (14. Januar 2003)

wer ist denn bitte an einer cc-tour interessiert


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (15. Januar 2003)

ich nicht


----------



## Anthes (15. Januar 2003)

Also ich wäre auch am Samstag um 14 Uhr am Bölle dabei!
Wie lange soll denn die Tour gehen?
Ich bin da, wenn die Temperaturen nicht unter 0 Grad gehen.
Gruß
Anthes


----------



## RaFoxx (15. Januar 2003)

mmh.. luke, lass mal wieder mit allen am samstag an den jumps am parkplatz treffen.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (15. Januar 2003)

ich brauch erst mal nen gescheiten sattel, meiner ist doch nach dem unfall total im arsch und deiner taugt nichts....ich muss mal schauen ob der von meinem bruder bei mir dran passt......


----------



## chris-2k (15. Januar 2003)

also ich wär samstag dabei.cc selbsvesrtändlich

vielleicht können wirs ja mal telefonisch regeln 

chris


----------



## Eggbuster (15. Januar 2003)

**** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich kann am Samstag erst ab 16 UHR !!!



Aber wenns Wetter gut is bin ich am Sonntag anner Rinne... 
Fahrt ihr da nicht mehr ???

Greetz ...
Hübi


----------



## aju (15. Januar 2003)

@chris-2k

wenn Du am Samstag mitfährst, können ja die Tel/Handy-Nummern austauschen.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrAzYLuKe (15. Januar 2003)

hey eggi, im sommer wieder, wenn ich mich eingefahren hab und nen panzer habe, ansonsten nicht...


----------



## chris-2k (16. Januar 2003)

mein homenummer ist 06154/575747 und meine handynummer ist 0160/92441655

ciao


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (16. Januar 2003)

teeeeeeeleeeeeeefoooooooooon teeeeeeeeerroooooooooooor


----------



## Eggbuster (16. Januar 2003)

tel: Ring... Riiiiing.... Riiiiiiiiiiiing....  

you: Wer da ???  

ME: Whaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppp????????    

you:  

ME:   


-----------------------

See you at the Trails !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aju (17. Januar 2003)

Hier noch mal für alle:

Morgen, Samstag, 14:00 Uhr am Böllenfalltor, Parkplatz Restaurant Bölle, CC-Tourentreff.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## chris-2k (17. Januar 2003)

alles klar ,bis dann 

ciao chris


----------



## chris-2k (18. Januar 2003)

bins nochmal,muss um 16 uhr wieder daheim sein(schwimmtraining),wurde mit erst heute morgen gesagt!!!!
können wir früher fahren,hast ja meine tel nummer und kannst mich dann mal anrufen

CHRIS


----------



## Anthes (18. Januar 2003)

Wo wart Ihr denn um 14 Uhr am Bölle?
Keiner von euch war da, oder habe ich da was mißverstanden?
Ausgefallen?! 

Anthes


----------



## aju (18. Januar 2003)

Als ich war etwa von 14:04 bis 14:20 Uhr am Parkplatz am Böllenfalltor beim Restaurant Bölle. Nachdem keine weiteren Biker mehr gekommen sind, bin ich allein gefahren.

Ein Biker (mit einem Univega Hardtail) ist während dieser Zeit aus Richtung Polizeipräsidium gekommen und zügig über die Straße Richtung Lichtwiese gefahren. Der wollte sich aber wohl mit niemanden Treffen, zumindest hat er trotz eines Grußes meinerseits, keine Anstalten gemacht anzuhalten.

Der erste Biketreff war also nicht so gelungen; naja, vielleicht klappt es ja nächtes mal!?

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2k (18. Januar 2003)

am besten ihr gibt mir mal eure nummer ,damit wir uns mal kurz absprechen können wo wir uns treffen und damit sowas in zukunft nicht nochmal passiert!!!

CHRIS


----------



## Mischa (18. Januar 2003)

Hey, ich bin auch gerne dabei. Was fahrt Ihr denn genau, wie weit, wohin und wie lange?

Wie sieht´s denn mit Morgen aus?

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## chris-2k (19. Januar 2003)

hi ,also eigentlich hatten wir vor samstags um 14 uhr am bölle loszufahren.heute fahr ich ,vielleicht kommt ulrich auch ,um 11 an dem parkplatz im wald zwischen trautheim und dem bölle

chris


----------



## Anthes (19. Januar 2003)

Hi Ulrich,
wir müßten uns um ne Minute verpaßt haben.
Ich war so um 13:50 am Bölle, da kamen mir schon 3 MTB entgegen und dachte schon, dass werdet doch wohl nicht ihr sein.
Hatte dann bis ca. 5 nach gewartet und bin dann auch alleine gefahren. 

Schade, dass ich erst jetzt deine Nachricht lese Chris, denn Mischa und ich fahren heute auch um 13:30.

Na dann würde ich doch sagen, bis nächsten Samstag
14 Uhr, Ulrich, Chris, Mischa bis jetzt...
wie wärs?

Gruß
Anthes


----------



## Mischa (19. Januar 2003)

Ich schaue mir das mal alles an ;-) und dann sehen wir (oder besser ich) weiter. Wäre toll, wenn noch mehr kommen könnten.
Samstags bin ich meistens zu Hause, aber eben nicht immer...der kommende wäre so einer...

Bis die Tage oder nacher!
Mischa


----------



## chris-2k (19. Januar 2003)

alles klar anthes und mischa,dann nächstens samstag!!

@ULRICH ;war doch ne geile tour oder ??
                 wo wart ihr dann ,haben auf euch an der starße gewartet ,kam´aber keiner.egal wir sehen uns dann nächstens samstag !!!

ciao chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (19. Januar 2003)

@chris

als wir oben ankamen, habe wir euch nicht mehr gesehen. Wir haben dann überlegt, wie wir weiterfahren; die Mehrheit war dann leider dafür, sich jeden "unnötigen" Höhenmeter zu sparen. So sind wir statt ins Tal zur Straße über Ober-Beerbach zum Frankenstein gefahren.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## chris-2k (19. Januar 2003)

@ULRICH       wir waren auch am frankenstein ,sind dann aber wieder weiter gefahren.kommst du nächsten so auch wieder??

CHRIS


----------



## Hugo (20. Januar 2003)

moment ma...

is das n cc oder n dh treff?

weil sonntags könntsch vielleicht ma vorbei schaun, vorausgesetzt es lohnt sich für n cc-ler


----------



## Mischa (20. Januar 2003)

Hallo Hugo!

Ich bin mir da auch nicht so sicher, eher cc?
Wie bist Du denn so mit der Fitness drauf, Hugo?
Vielleicht fahren wir mal?
Ich kann evtl. auch mal unter der Woche. Nun wird es ja jeden Tag knapp 2 min später dunkel und nun sind wir schon über 17 Uhr! 

Wie lange fährst Du so und wie schnell/langsam - gute Ausdauer???

Greetz,
Mischa


----------



## chris-2k (21. Januar 2003)

also ich würde auch unter der woche fahren.bergauf fahr ich schnell und gemütlich bergab.meine kondition ist schon ziemlich gut,mach ja auch viel dafür *g*

Also wie wär's

chris


----------



## Hugo (23. Januar 2003)

unter der woche is schlecht, im sommersemester kann man ma drüber reden, muss aber noch jemanden finde wo ichs rad tagsüber abstellen kann.

fiitness...naja, normal fahr ich marathons, bin aber mom. in meiner "winterfitness" also nciht so fit wie im sommer, aber für ne anständige tour sollte es reichen, wenn du nicht grad vorhast ne 50km, 2000hm tour in 2 std. abzureissen sollte ich mithalten können


----------



## chris-2k (24. Januar 2003)

wie wärs mit morgen ,wollt eigentlcih fahren

chris


----------



## grosso (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eggbuster _
> ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich kann am Samstag erst ab 16 UHR !!!
> 
> ...



yep rinne geht ab!
bei uns verabredet man sich nicht nur zum biken!


----------



## RaFoxx (5. Februar 2003)

sers
ich bin erschreckt, so viele ccler - und das in darmstadt  

wer aber beim biken auch gern mal spass hat (  ), morgen (donnerstag) und spätestens freitag ab 15-16:00 am parkplatz hinter der polizei... es hat sich _einiges_ getan!!


----------



## Hugo (5. Februar 2003)

wo issn in DA die polizei und was gibtsn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaFoxx (5. Februar 2003)

vom böllenfalltor die strasse runter, großes hellrotes steingebäude, vorher einfahrt links rein zu einem waldparkplatz - da steht eine grillhütte nebendran - daneben entstehen einige geile lines bzw sind schon


----------

